# Automatisches Reboot nach Absturz



## NTDY (16. März 2005)

Wenn man einen Server besitzt, der nicht bei einem zu Hause steht, dann hat man das Problem, dass wenn der Server aus einem Grund X abstürzt, man zur der Stelle hinfahren muss, wo sich der Server befindet um ihn neu zu starten, da er ein Login übers Netz bereits verwehrt. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie der Rechner selbst neu startet, wenn er merkt: "Oh oh, ich bin abgestützt und mein Herr wird mich neu starten müssen?"

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank.

Andreas


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. März 2005)

Nur mit spezieller Hardware. Stichwort: Reboot over IP

Beispiel:
http://www.leunig.de/_pro/netzwerk/remote_power_switch/eps_MS.htm

Mögliche Softwarelösungen wären zu unsicher.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. März 2005)

Machst Du Dir jetzt nur theoretisch Gedanken darueber oder hast Du schlechte Erfahrungen mit haeufigen Abstuerzen?
Ich kenn naemlich absolut nicht behaupten, dass mein Linux-Server jemals abgestuerzt waere. Und das ist 'ne alte Box mit viel zu tun 
Normalerweise ist so ein Absturz ja auf einen Fehler zwischen Tastatur und Stuhl zurueckzufuehren, also falsche Handhabung oder Konfiguration.


----------

